# Wanna Read? 1



## Xioneer (Jul 22, 2008)

Kudos to Sega for _WIPE OUT_ and Nintendo for one of the alternate endings to "Star Fox Command" DS...

"Competitor riders...syncronize your drive to its grid frequency...Now!"
It's like riding a cracked teapot in a hailstorm... "Don't go too low or you'll shake yourself loose..."
...with no bumbers... "Tag, you're out..."
...no brakes... "Get it up to speed..."
...and in the highest division... "It's a Rookie Up these rounds..."
...no armor... "Don't get tickled..."
...no gaurentees... "Trust me..."
...there may be no avoiding an early retirement... "Lork is after you..."
Bounties... "I'm ready for him..."
Packs... "Round up!"
High stakes... "You'll get dead or rich..."
High speeds... "Blink and he's so gone..."
Offense... "Ruckers! Coming up high..."
Defense... "Interceptions projected..."
Double lives... "It doesn't stay on the tracks..."
Sabotage... "Taken good care of..."
Strategy... "Pack light, dress up and run squinty..."
Tactics... "Reorient, get them off and pull over and out..."
Support... "Where are they now? Talk to me..."
Veterans... "I'm a 23.6 survivor..."
Rookies... "Watch your backs..."
Timing... "Pull it..."
...is... "Lay 'em..."
...everything... "Shirk now!"
Hold it together... "I'm going to take you apart!"
...show them what you've got... "Streaking hot pieces, aren't they..."
...bluff a little... "Are you sure you really want to?"
...save a few surprises... "Got something for you..."
...and NEVER bet on yourself... "It only draws the Wolpheenics. Besides, even if you lose they'll be able to collect..."
All the winners... "It's not worth the risk..."
...are all the survivors... "Keep it beating..."
Oh. "Shrap!"
And... "Go on..."
...don't... "I have to try..."
...get... "No way!"
...outrigged... "Right through the heart..."

_OUT RIGGED_ Mesh in...the bets are on, the odds are always off...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Can't push the speed any higher...
"You aren't trying to blust away are you? Because she's still gaining..."
Can't drop yourself any lower...
"The shunt's too far! Crest up and try to fake him out!" "No that! He's waiting in the midlings for me..."
Nowhere to hide, you can only run...
"They're laying intoward for me. I want to do some feeding from Uhnmep's remainders. Plot me some immediately alternal routing, then pre-signal the grid and let me know W&W..."
No sleeves, just plenty of tricks...
'...ramrucks secured, check; shupped air, check; Gridridders, check; Lev-flayers, check; skew shfire system operational, check; the Offe Advantage, one...wicked...check...'
Run for 14 minutes and if you survive, cash in on the interest...
"You're worth /2.10,0/ brills of lenoleons and accruing. They're running in around you and skirming for ack-'sitioning." "I told you their greed would become my ally. Let them try to touch me..."
Have a little trash talk...
"Watch your back. Fools die all the time..." "Oh, don't I know it. And if you get too close, I'll be forced to prove it..."
Press all the right buttons...
"I think you clawed some fur the wrong way. You've got two bounties - one Alliance, one private - on your ass already." "Then your profit on this is assured, Master. Hunting upon is to be the disadvantaged..."
And get everything off at just the right sequencial...or die trying...
"Overbearings away!" "A bite too early. Getting nervous?" "Don't push me...I'm riding on your shaken down inter-credit stores..."
The undisputable offensive advantage?
"I've got it! I'm on it..."
_'Come and get a little somethin'...'_
But in this game, even the deadliest odds only pause...they don't stop...
"Get analyzing! Buy an insider! I don't care how, just find out what else he's got! I want his horns and I don't want to pay for them!"
Advantage must yield to tactics and 130 other runners don't like him...
"They're locking over the Es you're switching over, so I wouldn't count on taking alternate routes." "And "they" are who?" "You've topped the Hit&Collect list, so just about ev'ry's looking to cash you out..."
An "upped" runner going it alone...
"You should at least Ally yourself. You won't last the first two minutes of the run without cutting a deal with someone offering." "You can go skew a ramruck..."
Planning to come out of A/A alive...
"Don't grind!" "Your death won't serve me." "Or myself. Any I lay out or up for is mine. I'll survive..."
But, hey...shrap happens...
"Scalling compromised...a Levi-flay sette gone...air thinning...they're trying ways...I'm gonna let gone..." "They all said no one's good enough straight from U/A into A/A, not as a solo runner, but _fight it_..."

    A
Centriiost
Universe(c)
Launch
    title

An
ORPÂ© Production
~~~~~~~~~~~DJs: _Infamous_ - *"ONE RUNNER"*~~~

He may still be a slave...
...but he's free to kiss you out of the running...
...for a very limited time only...
"Grovel a bit, it's less painful..."

Genre: Sci-fi/Fantasy
Rating: R-Adult
Cast Count: 10+
Hype Synopsis: A slave, a cocky, veteran Unarmed/Armored(U/A) degree competitor, begs his master to be allowed to make one run in the Armed/Armored degree, confident that he can win all bets placed on and against him and collect enough counter-bounties and ransoms to walk away with a record amount of credit for his master and his own freedom, perhaps also permenant retirement from the dangerously competative fields of daggerjet racing. With the tactical offensive and defensive advantages allowed him as an A/A rookie and without taking test runs on the selected track or forming any prerace alliance, he expects to draw many large bets and the hostile attentions of the 100+ other competitors, especially when he announces he intends to make only the one run, solo... No one likes an advantaged loner, no one likes a one runner... No one runner has ever made it out of a race alive... No one can survive 70-1 odds... _Everyone_ hates one runners... Ally or die...

~+~+~+~

Future "Dageje Runners" Titles
[Line]DJs: Deathgames
Bring It In
It isn't where it's supposed to be and everyone wants it...
Shakeoff
If you really love them, pay up...
Grid Down
Terrorists? Just run on and pray it doesn't go down...
Price Tag
The more you're worth dead, the closer you'll come...
Just This Once
E-Guild turf, no rules, modefied designs in all aspects...they really should've known better...
[Line]DJs: Sponsors
"Big Hunk"
Get to know him well, he's as good as bought your future...
[Line]DJs: Advisors
Single, Looking
Alone, she should advise herself, but a job is a job...usually...
[Line]DJs: Infamous
"Can't Look" aka Blind Fright
She's being toyed with and the hunt for a saboteur is on...
Rookie Up
Forty+ reckless first-timers...it's going to get real messy...
Fire Follow
You have a hot tail and there's little chance of losing it...
[Line]DJs: Faceoffs
Meet Me In The Middle
A hard vet, a daring up-and-comer, and one of them is better...


----------



## Xioneer (Aug 14, 2008)

Kudos to the artists who exposed me to visualizations of dragons in armor...

"Hear the thunder?" "It's not..."
A storm of a different sort...
"Braze up; the skies are thickening..."
...life dripping, death ripping down...
"Keep your shield up; they're all edges. And be sure you're not in a gravity pisc; it isn't the edge so much as its gravity that will kill you..."
In the struggle for Centriiost...
"About two hundred..."
...there are many ways to get an edge over your opponents...
"...better trained..."
...but none may be surer in battle...
"...beautifully edged..."
...than a sky splitting with a thousand edges at once...
"We can't take losses like that again. We need to find more of them and train them and equip them with improved edgings." "It could be the bloodlines; theirs may just be smarter..."

Born to slay and to serve...
"Go for the head and watch your hands. And don't try to capture them; you can never be sure..."
...as battle guardians...
"Chains high; they go for the throat." "I'm not going to worry. I have Devi at my throat..."
...eyes and ears and mouths...
"Flyyt overcoming. Send up our refusors..." "You're not with us..." "Spit it out! Not your tongue..."
...food and labor...
"Brains, brawn, fighting talent or the roasding oven with you." "They don't respond to the whip too well..."
...toys and companions...
"If you're going to tease her you better tie her up and make up to her before you let her loose..." [You tell me everything? You trust me?]
...battle fiends...
"Watch your stance and clive their sphines. We don't have the healers or the antidotes to go around..."
 The sky is falling...
"You'll have one stroke if you have no shield; put some power behind it and make sure it is lain good..."
...and not one of them will ever forget...
"I will always see his eyes and feel the piercings." "And the adrenalin..."

A
Centriiost
Universe
Sideline
series of titles

A
Conflicts
Of
Centriiost(c) production

--------*CCs:* THE EDGELINGS-------

Series Hype: Throughout the Centriiost Universe "maltrisagons" are among the deadliest of many planets' native, non-anthro species. Averaging four feet from nose to tailtip, rarely exceeding fifty pounds, in some cases element "adepped" according to their bloodlines, most commonly intelligent and cunning, fast, agile, poisoneous, fanged, taloned and winged, in many galaxies and on many planets they are captured, broken or tamed and trained for gladiatorial fighting, security and various other entertainments or duties or simply hunted down for extermination. On Centriiost, her sister planet, Dantruuist, and in the element warrens of the Aeviantial god-beings, a force of trained, armored and sphine-edged maltrisagons makes all the difference. More valuable than a painthoved mount-of-war, than a fine battleaxe, than a wagon load of element-reactive projectiles, than ten fighting soldiers or half-a-dozen archers, a tamed, loyal, well trained, tactically "edged" and experienced fighting maltrii often means your life and the deaths of your enemies... _The Edgelings_ presents stories of various maltrii, wild or domesticated, tamed or unbroken, ambitious or contentedly self-satisfied, as they serve all of the factions on Centriiost and under gladiatorial commanders in the element warrens of the Centrii system, on patrol, spy, assassination and support assignments, skirmish and epic-scale battle engagements, bodyguarding, babysitting...and serving their own causes for their own ends, fighting their own allied clan wars, blood and brood matches... They can be very easy to seduce, sweet and submissive, but the suspicious always have their doubts that you should ever trust any maltri too far...


----------



## Xioneer (Aug 15, 2008)

Kudos to Nintendo who started me up...inspired by the Star Fox franchise...an epic, unoffical alternal Universe/sequel production...

SHE: From a supression action in the mists of Flianar, to a conquerance on the scorched and scorching plains of Derith, she was a famed fema of mixed blood serving among the highest and most influential ranks of the Maawquarron Elite Forces. Unrivaled by the peers of her own generation, outranked only by the skills of the Mastery Ones of the generation before, she was widely held as a goddaughter by her own people and despite her "inferior" blood, respected by her peers and superiors. Proud, dutibound almost to the very depths of her soul, vain and fierce, her name was even widely known among those races most recently subjugated under the grinding heel of the Minao Dominion's tight conquering fist of military might. And she chose to betray her people for the sake of an infatuous whim, out of her sense of honor twisted to her own inmost desire....

HE: Once part of an infamous band of mercenary pilots before, he was conscripted from a prison cell and into the Llitaln Defensive Forces shortly after the Minao Dominion had become an undeniable reality to the inhabitants of the Llitaln Galaxy. He quickly rose to command his own elitist squadron, Surly, and captured her as the first prisoner of war for the Llitalnese. She had unknowingly enlightened him to what he was supposed to be a part of, had freely made him aware that she was his, and had later warned him spitefully after his rejection and just before her escape that to resist was a pointless effort: the Minao Dominion would hold until death to its foreign policy ~ Submit or die. On her word he was therefore now branded by the Minaoian High Command as a serious threat to the security of the Minao Dominion insurgence network. Of which he could yet choose to become a part....

THEY: Almost her only companions now were the Royal Kept, the offspring of the conquered races, those chosen to be molded as likely puppet heads to act as more palatable authorities for the Minao Dominion back on their own home planets. And they wanted to hear her story. Some of them pitied her, known now as the most illfamed and unspeakably hated traitor the Minao Dominion had ever acknowledged to be of their own blood. At least one of them wanted to kill her for the sake of justice and her own Minaoian keeper wanted her to die slowly to satisfy his desire for revenge. Then one day they told her of news both alarming and wonderful at the same time and she knew that her betrayal was bearing fruit; the Llitalnese were making a lightning offensive thrust into the heart of the Minao Dominion with the help of their new allies. And the Royal Kept were prepared to do their part....

IT: The Teotnem had selected her because of her determination and uniqueness, rather like its own. It had trained her in the Orders of the Mentis and elevated her to the statis of the greatest Hauriied One of her generation. Its own purpose and satisfaction and wellbeing had been tied in with hers for several years and they shared an almost equal partnership. Almost. It threw her failings and emotions up in her mind to make her furious and mentally unstable, not without purpose but also for the cruel pleasure. Hence, the telling of her past to her literally captive audience, whom she was most humiliated and vulnerable before. In starkest reality she was helpless before It in so many ways, but It curbed its meaner side as long as she was respectful and It even nursed a secret respect and fondness for her. That was why she was still alive, why she might yet be freed from her fate....

She has many shadows from the past hanging over her consciousness and little hope held towards her future. But against logic and common sense her vanity makes her believe that her victormate - that godson pantiernii who had bested her not just once, but thoroughly twice in combat - might yet come and claim her as his own. And then there is the respect - nearly worship - afforded her by some amid the Royal Kept, as well as the encouragement and aid she receives from them. Also, the voice of her Toetnem still echoes suggestively in her mind. But honestly declared, she simply doesn't want to die...IN SHAME'S KEEP

A story of slavery, freedom, vengance and justice, ambition, betrayal, love, hope and forgiveness, during the costliest war the Llitaln Galaxy had ever known, an inter-galactic conflict which would finally see the greatest military power in the Universe fall to its knees, bowing in defeat with honor...

Genre: Sci-fi/Fantasy
Rating: PG-13-R/Mature-Adult
Cast Count: 50+


----------



## Xioneer (Aug 16, 2008)

Kudos to George Lucas and his _STAR WARS_...common enemies, a thousand revolutions, thirty-five years...

To face death, a cause worth the risk is desireable...
"Show us what we're fighting for. Make us care..." "Do your warriors dance?"
A seasoned line of "deadwalker" troops...
"We go everywhere to die..."
Supported by a tide of crash-trained natives...
"Are your people ready for the next three weeks?" "We are completely at your command. Free us from them..."
Against an enemy, dug in and playing from a solid deck of advantages...
"You tell your commander he can just come and get it; we've got it and we'll be more than happy to give it to him and your comrades."
"It looks like at least five divisions, fully reinforced..."
"They won't hesitate to incinerate your civilian populations if they think it will gain them anything..."
And their "allies" haven't been straight with them...
"Hold me closer...I am not the next of the succession...She still lives..."
"We came here to die for you. Now you betray us?"
A conspiratorial charade which may mean the future of a dozen planets...
"Oh the gods, there's nothing in here sir..."
"If we tell our people you are holding her, they will insurrect. If we tell them she is dead, they will turn to her chosen successor. Your preference..."
The Vigilite "terrorists" have three choices and surrender to die or compromise are not first...
"We have to locate and rescue her or our 3,000 lives are forfeit..."
An Emprizm Guild field operations tactician and commander...
"I'm fresh from that disaster on Cestoic. Our authority fell there because I was reassigned here..."
...his opposite number in the Galaxy Vigilites...
"I am a general in the Deadwalker Incursive Forces. Try me..."
The enthroned of a royal line...
"You tell me how beautiful I am, yet you dishonor me by your betrayal." [I suppose I have to die. It was the Heartstealers...]
...and her core of royal guards...
"She chose our commander as her successor. Can you keep her alive?"
"We failed her. We cannot fail our people too..." 
The tighter you stretch a security blanket... 
"They are watching us..."
...the easier it is to see through...
"It's a trap. All the forces landed on Igynn are as good as hostage..."
A scrap of proof will mean 2,800 or 17,000 lives, one way or the other...
"It gets worse, Aedri let her take it with her..."
"Sir! Skrikers are laying straff into the East approaches!" "Too shizzing late..."
Brave spirits stirred to an insurrection...
"We fight for the queen!"
...so that a larger cause can go on...
"His blood was not necessary. You really are "fanatics"." "Only about freedom and love and hope and honor and trust...or death..."
...no matter the cost...
"Judge us all now..."

Prizm Breakers: THE RESCUE HERS
Meet them in the middle and they'll bleed with you all the way...to their death or your freedom...

Genre: Sci-fi/Fantasy/War
Rating: PG-13/Mature
Cast Count: 15+
Hype Synopsis: Following successes liberating several other Emprism Guild held planets and under recommendations from its precurser agents, Ismeddotuhn is selected by the anti-E-G Vigilite Guardian "terrorists" as the next concentrive point of liberation upon which to invase significant numbers of its planetfall grounded conflict(PGC) forces. Semi-covertly landing over 2,200 of its mixed veteran and newest "Deadwalker" troopers and much extra equipment, an experienced V-G general launches a crash training program to prepare over 20,000 natives to assist in the fighting when the insurrection is to begin shortly. The general's aide is enchanted with the young native queen, who makes it known to the general through him that she is not of royal blood, simply an official stand-in forced to play the part to keep her people from revolting against the entrenched E-G forces should they learn their true queen is being held captive by the E-G, is not dead as they have been told. Serious hitches arise as the secretly authoritative core of surviving royal bodyguards expect the VGs to locate and rescue the queen under a deadline...or they will stir up their people to subdue the Deadwalkers and hand them over to the E-G forces in exchange. It is then clear to the general that Ismeddotuhn is a trap and if he is to adhere to core V-G policies regarding unjustifiable violence or threats of force, V-G parties higher up will have to authorize a risky insurgence operation which could give the whole game away and forfiet the entire landed force. Making matters worse, the core of royal guards remains under the command of their queen's own designate, who acts with her authority in her absence and who is herself held by E-G forces, critically wounded, drifting in and out of consciousness, clinging to life more out of duty and a sense of vengence than thanks be to sustaining medical equipment. Ruthlessly intent to have her queen delivered back to authority, she is fully prepared - and her guardianmates with her - to sacrifice the Deadwalkers if should be necessary. The E-G mind and authority behind this trap is a self-confident and proven security deployments advisor and strategic commander, freshly reassigned against his will from another planetary command which fell to the Vigilites shortly after his departure. Bitter at the loss of his old command, he is counting on the success of this plan to gain him all the recognition he deserves and requires to be able to request regular reassignments to weakening or flaring trouble spots on the E-G "control map". A complex dance ensues as all three factions - the natives, the E-G and the V-Gs - evaluate risks and decide which possible courses of action are worth how much blood, what to leave to good faith or make sure of, who to trust and not and when to finally strike...first, counter or lastly...


----------



## Xioneer (Aug 19, 2008)

Kudos to Gene Roddenberry and the _Star Trek_ style...

In an unknown stars system...
"The stars...rearview! Where are we?" "This must be Istheory Prime 1, The Edge..."
A single, mysterious planet...
"Negative." "Then reassign and brief recon....we may have to land..."
...puzzlingly, strangely chaotic...
"Do you recall what that T-controller said?" "It flashed through my mind again just before impact..."This planet wasn't meant for landing...""
...yet beautiful and at peace...
"Slay me. I can't believe my eyes..."
All but few of its people...
"There must 70 million of them..."
Children in so many ways...
"Seeming difficult...most of them just skip about and act whimfully, painting themselves and each other, weaving flowers and playing on those unexplicable cliffhills..."
Lives seemingly without purpose...
"Do you ever wonder...?" "I think I can guess what you mean. Yes, I have wondered, more as I walke longer..."
Eager to learn...
"Yes, there are many more of us..."
...so eager to know...
"What...? The spots? Yes, they are a natural part of me..."
...so sorry to find out...
"Asked so often, we finally show you what our claws are for...to feel..."
Tomorrow always shone...
"I don't want to wait..."
...until landed "The Destroyers"...
"Why have they filled the light sky?"
...ending all the old tomorrows...
"Where will they taint next?"
...leaving thoughts of yesterdays...
"We won't let you escape until you paint over your mistakes, making what was again. Please undo the undone..."
+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+
The eyes that saw, speak of it...

"Not long enough ago, I remember...
I didn't care when..."
...ever was soon enough...
Living each moment as it came..."
...not as they went...
The future promised only the past..."
...a lie we told ourselves...
My mate looking into my eyes..."
...bright, warm, unsuspecting...
Holding my children..."
...happy, without any fear...
Playing with brothers..."
...now dead, perhaps ever gone...
My ears filled with laughter..."
...echo all the cries then, now...
Sleep was a light burden..."
...now so heavy, unwelcome...
My heart didn't ache..."
...so tainted, unloving, unloved...
I didn't have these scars..."
...more taints, marks of Neardeath...
My blood had never left me..."
...taining fur, raising fear...
"If only", hoping it wasn't real..."
...to hear, feel, know otherwise...
All Beforers lay waiting reunions..."
...so many lost, unreuned...
The Mouths of God were among us..."
...suffered the Destroyers' gift...
The Shifting was ordered, tame..."
...now any step my be fatal...
The "stars" were indistinct...
...they burn like venging eyes...
Here was and nowhere else to us...
...suffer elsewhere others, alike...
What was, now is gone..."
...but hope will never die to them...

Speak it with their Vengeseekers...
"If I can't bring the past..."
"to our future, then..."
"I will steal just the..."
"same way from those..."
"who stole it from us..."
"They taught us vengance..."
"so shall they pluck..."
"misery from their hearts..."
"to lose their own loved..."
"by my hands, if it be...

"I remember..."
"...I will always remember..."
"The terrible thing is..."
"...I can't decide..."
"...if I wouldn't rather..."
"...forget my loved..."
"But then, What could I live for...
...but to remember?"

CENTRIIOST UNIVERSE: Backhistories
*Phantom Pains* ~ _The Tainting of Sub-Voidia_
A people's ruin begins a campaign...

Genre: Sci-fi/Fantasy/Drama
Rating: R/Mature
Cast Count: 20+
Hype Synopsis: The ascended creator of the Centriiost Universe, Gondron, decides it is finally time for his pet race, the equineous Unicoes, to be exposed to the outside worlds beyond the Sub-Void Rift which he has kept them safe from for thousands of their years. Using his powers to hijack a spaced division of Bocaxii enroute to relieve brother enforcers on an unsettled planet held by the Minao Dominion, he strands them in the rift. Hesitant to land her forces on the only planet in evidence, especially after intensive reconissence over it, the appearant self-containment of the rift convinces the tasked Bocaxii commander that she should act in the usual interests of her home authority and invade the planet, before the officers under her command become too restless from inaction and their boarded food stores are unnecessarily depleted. Under Gondron's influence, the landing and the following weeks are a political and militarial disaster for the Bocaxii, resulting in a cruel series of tragedies which tests the contented and peaceful natures of the Unicoes and bears the young, corruptedly venge-filled "hero" who will one day lead his peoples out into the Universe, determined to spare others the heartsorrows he carries by counter-striking to break up the military authority of the Minaoians. You will not seek justice for others until you yourself or your loved ones have been wronged. You cannot truely love peace until you have personally experienced or come to know the insanity of war. You should not return bad to others as they have shown you, no matter how much, no matter how great. The cycle of fear, vengence and hate is best stopped before it starts. Who appointed you judge, to claim, to kill, to conquer, to rule? No king, no country, no authority, you have taken your place without resistance, but know that there is one who may hold you guilty. You have pangs of conscience; there are little whispers of voices inside for good reason. Listen to them, esteem them and above all, obey them, for there is no greater injustice than justice meant which is not justice at all. Believe...faith is good, love is healing, forgiveness is right, mercy is justice..._you_ cannot undo vengence done...


----------



## Xioneer (Sep 5, 2008)

Kudos to Jay Naylor, whose "New Worlds" inspired this production concept...I just couldn't let the _Victearer_ design concept go...

A conspiracy woven in their midst...
"Those who know bear me witness. There are those who have passed among us not of ourselves, our blood, our ground, who have created this fear, stirred these actions for their own purposes...I kidnapped no one, I killed none that would not be called by you yourselves, "my enemy"..."
"It seems you have thought of everything..." "Doubtful. However, the great comfort is that when you are the far superior race, you don't have to think of everything..."
"We don't have to die. Why are you letting...Why are you making us die here?" "Don't think we care..."
...tearing them apart...
"You take no prisoners. We will always be at war..."
"The aggressors fell quickly. They couldn't stand the tactics...or the sheer volume of fire..."
Questions?
"Have you seen the "sailing star"?"
"Where do you take them?"
"What do you want from us?"
"How could we have overlooked them?"
"When are they going to strike us?"
"Why stir you the tides of our wars?"
Options...
"For or against..."
"With or without..."
"Dead or alive..."
"By sea, land or air..."
"Ten or twenty..."
"Tomorrow or three days hence..."
"All or none..."
"Of our world or not..."
"Fight for or surrender them..."
Decisions...
"Share in the blood! Follow me!"
"Order to shift the guns. Fire on both of them at once..."
"You have to die now..."
"Bide your time, await the moment..."
"Welcomed into watery arms..."
"I ask you to remember Guhnnan's Cove, please. Last alive the victor!"
"Withdraw while you still can..."
"Join us. We escape this night..."
No answers...
"We still don't know..."
"We just can't say yet..."
"I have no idea..."
"The truth seems very elusive..."
"We must find out soon..."
Results...
"They were expendable. As are all of you..."
"It's just us. None of the others made it..."
"It wasn't worth it..."
"The _Conquerier_ was lost with all hands. She ran too close to the guns of Fort Cevgio. Captain Micks and his men have finally paid in full for their iconic bravado..."
...in war...
"General Binimis landed his force successfully on the Myyn Coast and has fought inland over the past four days with few casualties..."
"Prime the bastards! I want them floundering before they even get a man over the rail to board..."
"Muskets to the sky. Twenty soviens to each man who brings one down. Front, then back, front..."
"My god! We'll be derilect before our guns are near ranged..."
"Watch where you step. Here, the ground tends to revolt..."
"Rig the sails to run. We have to warn the fleet about her. Pray we are faster than she is and that the winds be with us..."
"A king's ransom if you can catch one of them..." "There isn't a man to take that task, not after the reports come from Dufhunreid..."
...on a "playground"...
"Ahoy below! Oaidlor pirates!" "I see them. Isn't this fun? Alter course to intercept. Prepare to engage..."
"My jaew of pilots harasses enemy shipping and lesstations. We're here for a few weeks to relax and spectate some battles, perhaps do a little recreational raping and pillaging, before a risky deep insurgence strike into one of their core worlds..."
"If peace breaks out for you, so will boredom for us here. Long die the fools who are so willing to fight with a little calculated nudging..."
Two warring nations seperated by an ocean...
"You sail within the week, leading a full force to engage their fleet if necessary and to land three peers of soldiers. Two more peers will follow directly. Congratulations and luck be with you in your actions..."
"They have taken the neutral islands. We are at it again..."
A newly discovered race, mysteriously undetected for years...
"We don't belong here..." "Conquer and carve your place among them. We'll be watching..."
"I would rather bow and see new places then choose to die here..."
"Just root yourselves here. One generation is all it will take..."
The visitors from another world who have come to enjoy themselves...
"Our soldiers on leave need someplace to relax and enjoy a war they don't have to run the risk of dying in. Your planet is so very convenient..."
"I prefer to have shore in sight..."
...by exploiting an unsuspecting population, embroiling its peoples in a conflict which will stain their future's past with the blood of tens of thousands of might-have-been innocents and scar with wounds horribly deep...
"I feel like we have been driven to these things by unseen winds blowing contrarily. We were once aiming at mutual respect and understanding. A new era seemed under fingertips..."
"My title is as a spiders web now...a monument to beauty, weak, empty, valueless. I have failed our two nations, the dead and the unborn..."
"Thieves serve a sentance or receive punishment. They have taken from us, so shall not justice cry out? We must all claim and seek our own due..."
...unless the bloody conspiracy is ever revealed...
"Who will believe you? You are trapped among your enemies..."
"If we are very brave, we can stop this. Are any among you with me?"
"Are you just giving up? We fight our old enemies to claws, so why not the new as well? No matter the odds..."
...or can be broken before the thousands of mistakes begin to mount up and the hate and guilt becomes too thick to see the truth through...
"I mean no harm. Please trust me..."
"We remember your lies well..."
"You would say anything now!"
"Ears are closed, eyes stopped. Save your breath, await your death..."
"So much damage has been done...the bile of vengance rises. We will make the invaders pay as we can even if they shall destroy us together..."
Pray for peace, act for it and let go of the fear...because that is the right thing and the only future worth living - or dying - for...
"Call to forgive all. We have all been greviously, hatefully misled..."
"My heart never lied before. It told me mercies are worth the effort no matter the results. Such high cost..I will..not..have to..answer..f-"
"Thank you. We owe you everything..."

A
Centriiost
Universe(c)
Sub-line
Series

KINAN GALAXY: _Kinan's Reaching_
*Water To Wars* ~ The Under Influence Series
Titles: The _Victearer_, The _Ilus_, Mines Of Dying, Longer Maker, Heaven Senders, The Sea Bastions, Going Missing, The Sailing Stars, Ending Island, Unquestioned Advantage, Finding Peace Can Kill, and more...

Genre: Sci-fi/Fantasy/Maritime/War/Drama
Rating: R/Mature
Cast Count: 100+
Hype Synopsis: Along the disputed borders of the Llitaln United and Wolpheenic Reach galactic authorities, inside a stars system in Wolpheenic-held nayosphere and well under their military control, is a maritime-Age planet they have designated as "Downsite1" and which is the primary groundside leave locality for all higher-ranked forces channeled through that system into the Llitaln-fronted skirmish and fleet engagement sectors beyond. Home to two very different races and their sub-species, both are of a mind to subjugate the other, factions within one of them more violent and vengefully seeking to completely eradicate the other from the planet. Recent history has seen an ongoing war of more than eighty years(Ere*), slowly petering out as resources dwindle and words of peace become more palatable, which has taken a considerable toll on the populations of both nations and in which the political elements and higher citizens of neither will conceed defeat. A cease-fire was ordered several "months" ago which stopped most of the authorized fighting and began officially-concerted efforts toward reconciliation and peace. However, this hopeful turn has given rapid rise to "renagade" insurgent spy and militant forces on both sides, under charismatic patriots of higher society and experienced military authorities who fear the other will gain an undefiable tactical or technological advantage during the mutual truce. With both sides plottingly distrustful, fearful of lowering their guard in many respects and yet forced to patrol and redeploy to deter and counter their own renegage elements to maintain the veil of hoped-for-peace, it is not hard for the covertly visiting wolpheenics to stir the brew and make the native populations increasingly nervous and suspicious. The situation becomes instantly volitile when a third race, somehow overlooked by the explorers and colonists of both sides for hundreds of years prior, is discovered, one with a comparably fractional population and history of relative peace, yet which possesses impressive skills in fashioning archaic weapons and deadly mechanisms and wielding or employing them. Quickly becoming much feared and highly respected as potential comrades in arms and invasive agents, both larger nations seek to either take them as slaves or forge an alliance with them.
Years pass...
The truce is wavering as the newly discovered nation grows more powerful under its alliance with the second(and limited Wolpheenic sponsorship), the second maneouvers strategically to crush the third and the third, recovering from a social and political revolution, prepares to defend itself against the inevitable reinstitution of total war by exploring several aspects of technically superior developments in the old fields of ship and "modern" weapons designs and the experimemtal field of flight, all covertly introduced to them by wolpheenic agents. Systematically driven on by the visitors in their midst, the two native nations enter what they proudly agree will be the "final war" of their histories, both determined to triumph once and for all time. But the third nation - originated from another planet systems away, its peoples relocated by the Wolpheenics so very recently - is equally determined to gain masteryship of this planet, too ambitious and proud to just survive and exist neutrally or be contented with servitude under or alliance with one or both native nations. Ensues the final campaigns of all three nations to gain total and undisputed supremacy over the others...or pass out of existance as distinct national entities trying. The counterpoint for this epic backdrop is the sub-plot arc of various individuals and sub-factions within each native population who begin to suspect that an intelligently concerted and largely unrealized influence of a definitively maleovent nature has broken down the hopes of peace by promoting distrust between - and waning traditions of prejudice, hate and vengence now maintained anew within - each of their nations. Publically and privately, hunts begin for proof of these burgoning suspicions with desperate hopes of heading off the renewed international hostilities before the mounting bloodfervor becomes too much to quell no matter any substantiated claims of external conspiracy. Wolpheenic agents, enjoying the hotly brewed cercumstances they have cooked up, step up their covert operations, confident they can keep a secure lid on their involvement until the moment when all the authoritative voices of reason and calm are silenced by the battlecries of the fearful, the hatefully vengeful and the cruel. The only thing to stop the thickening war is a sudden wave of sanity through both nations, sparked by firm eyewitness testimony of those natives who know the truth or by an open betrayal of Wolpheenic interference by the third nation or by some of its own agents...an outcome which the landed Wolpheenic elements take many precautions against and regularly act to prevent. It all boils down to the determination and ingenuity of suspicious natives against the soft, steel grip of influence which toys with them confidently, cruelly, contemptfully, for such unjustifiable reasons as recreation and adventure...without feeling, without mercy...
*Earth relative equivalent


----------



## Xioneer (Sep 6, 2008)

Kudos to Jack McKinney and that epic which is the _Robotech_ franchise...my kind of "space opera"...

On Jiholewa, just three cyses conquered...
"You are going? Where?" "Your master is called home..." "Can I come with you?" "Only if you want to leave here...I cannot promise you will ever return..."
"They stopped us from destroying ourselves...by preying on us themselves..."
...old ways die hard...
"Will we fall again into clans and wars?" "Not as long as we share our greater hatred for them..."
"It was not you, it was not they." "This isn't the point..."
...new ways are gripped tight...
"They did bring us together." "Who's side are you on?"
"They have given us so much..." "Remind me to incant thanks as I shoot each of them down..."
...there are no boundries...
"You're so young! Oh, please understand. I won't hurt you, I'll treat you well...you're safe with me..."
"One is never too old to die in battle..."
...for revenge - or justice - is everyone's war...
"We fight our own battles. You should not split your people again. If you die with us, who can know the misery it will bring back to Jiho?"
"They have a word..."foolish"...you are all "fools"..."
...and how you feel is what you do...
"I am grateful to them. I wish them no harm." "You are young and they stole no one from you..."
"Please believe us. We are with you..."
"Mercy...mercy..." "Never!"

So an insurrection is brewing...
"We owe them much. Once we stood face to face, now side by side. Once we had pride which tore us; they taught us nothing should seperate those of blood sharing ground..." "We owe them nothing but death..."
"They are weak and we have grown strong enough to stamp them out! They do not belong here! Jiho for those born of her blood!"
...according to plan they will retreat....
"Manufacturing security reports arms and munitions missing from the stores." "Then it won't be long now..."
"Signal and the transports will planetfall within 42 olsequentials. Embark all combat graded troops and leave all their equipment behind..."
 ...leaving two divisions of unseasoned trainees to defend the seat of their authority on Jiholewa, the Holding...
"They aren't ready." "The survivors will be..."
"Many of them are just children, some afraid." "The easier for us, then. Slay them all..."
...abandoned by their field trainers to die...
"Where are the superiors?" "Logs show fourteen newly grounded transports rose 20 olsequentials ago, fully loaded with the rest of the enforcement. We're the only ones left on the planet..." "Why?" "Maybe we flunked training..."
...or survive by their wits alone...
"They outnumber us, have the tactical advantage, have access to a lot more equipment than we do..."
"Assemble a team to take the repelliancers back, no matter what the cost..."
"We do have the Holding still. They aren't in there so we must be." "But who..."
...with the help of a small core of elitist trainees left behind as their only support...
"You can't come in. We come out to you if you are willing to go on fighting." "What do you think we are doing now?" "Dying like the low-graded trainees you are..."
"You have a commander now...I is she..."
"Resistance of my decisions is punishable how I determine. Death is all I care to deal..."
...they will prove themselves worthy...
"We can't win." "Then what is the point?" "The scars..."
"I'll have you all dead or you'll never take me alive!"
"They would rather die than live as our slaves..."
...to do it again, "for real"...
"Glad to have made it?." "Bleed and then you can talk to me..."
"Your blood mixed with that of an enemy is more favorable to them..."
...leaving to return again one Jiho day in due time...
"We may have been their slaves, but we were all equal then...and we had peace...Now shall return old hates?"
"Why did we have to throw them off?" "We didn't "throw them off". They abandoned us freely..."
"Two choices. We are joined by the next fifteen years unless we choose to rend ourselves. Together shall we face them again..."

A
Centriiost
Universe(c)
Sub-line
miniseries

_Minao Galaxy_: Minao Strikes
PROVING GROUNDS - *Become Prepared*

You learn - and they bleed - so much better when you have to dig your claws in...

Genre: Sci-fi/Fantasy/War/Drama
Rating: PG-13/Mature
Cast Count: 20+
Hype Synopsis: Elite Minaoian enforcement soldiers on recently conquered Jiholewah are ordered by their High Command to debark from the planet, leaving behind an unsuspecting force of inexperienced doufifcyse* generational trainees to face the immediate insurrective actions of the vengeful natives. Under the direct authority of a compitent-but-unprepared planetary watch commander, the scattered trainees make desperate gangruns across the planet for the Holding, a highly secured and fully fortified command bunker equipped with an interplanetary communications relay and housing a full reserve arsenal of weapons and battlefield vehicles. The position of the watch commander falls quickly to the waves of insurrectors - operating under the command of a core of natives trained in grounded tactical warfare by the Minaoians themselves - leaving young duty station and field squad commanders in the dark to make for the Holding on their own efforts. Meanwhile, neutral and opposed factions among the natives are acting on their views to hide and shield the young Minaoian trainees from harm or to actively fight alongside them, grateful for the peace and order the invaders had brought to Jiholewah. Nearing the Holding, the survivors receive a shock when they are contacted by a force of experienced senior trainees(STs) already safely inside and offering conditional support. With mop-up squads of foot soldiers and a division worth of anti-personnel and ranged ordnance vehicles circling in, the Minaoian forces join for a final offensive counter-assault against the native forces, the survivors with no other choice, the STs with a clear understanding that their High Command will not rescue them from Jiholewah unless they decimate any hostile native forces which dare defy the authority of the Minao Dominion by encroaching or firing on the occupied Holding. Pride, tradition and vengence make killers. You're not fighting to live, to escape...you're fighting to kill, to bring peace to the Universe...by force...so you have to learn how to use it...
*Ere=(Earth relative equivalent) 30 months/2-1/2 years.


----------



## Xioneer (Sep 12, 2008)

A key Vigilite sympathizer has to die...
[The E-G has an open contract out on you...Take whatever precautions able...We're working on it...]
...his problem is, he can't hide very well...
"He doesn't leave his ship unless bidden by Admiral Harren personally..."
...being a tactician and a captain of the LUGA fleets...
"If anyone should directly ask you, tell them I lost a relative and do not wish to be disturbed..."
...he should keep moving around...
"Nothing worse than lingering, so I pace the corridors as I can, feeling vulnerable, getting older..."
...but he has found somewhere he feels safe...
"Can I trust you girls?" "Can you tell us what you're hiding from?" "Perhaps, sooner or later..."
...his killer needs to find him and get the job done...
"I've set some trips to an alarm on the relays. If he's any good at sneaktracing they may be pointless, but it's the best I can do...if you trust only me..."
"I work in deep cover. The E-G needs lines in everywhere. What I have to do to get at my targets...anything..."
...compromising a skriker carrii in the thick of battle...
"Assuming we could, we don't have time to counter it before the power falls off too far. They've got us..."
"Either they're quick off the mark or they arranged this." "Reorient the fleet! We have to stop her from being boarded..." "Line captains concur; "not viable currently"..."
...in the dark...
"Oh gods. The generelays are failing..."
"I claim exemption. My sundar vision isn't so good." "Tough. Your tricker fingers still function..."
...with enemy troops moving in...
"I didn't train for this. I'm no soldier." "Survival doesn't require training. You just do or you don't..."
"We're losing contact with the repellent teams as the boarders are drawing into them...we won't know they're taking prisoners until we ourselves are..."
[Armor up...poison or tranquilizers...pray to wake...]
"...boarded, so regular and auxillary security scrambled. Your "assassin" probably has all the time in the world..."
...time is running out...
"Where is the general?" "I can't tell you that...even if I could. He turned his Em-tracer off." "He's thinking what we are..."
Worst of all, the enemy may be their only hope...
"Chance it. Maybe they'll take care of this for us..."
"You can't kill me now. You need me..."
There is survival, then there is Justice...
"I warn you bistes once; I'm an elitist. We're on the same side, so just get lost and you'll be fine." "Wrong! We're on General Iolun's side..."
"I'll die before I live because of you!" "Sure you will...you sure will..."
Never assume your opponents are sane...
"You have condemed our comrades to death..."
"Why would they risk their lives like that?" "Guess they weren't expecting all the fight we've given them..."
...and never let sanity go...
"It would be crazy to surrender now..."
"This isn't happening...is it?"
...no matter how harsh reality becomes...
"Death...whimpering or snarling..."
...how distant the hope seems...
"Are we trapped? Is help on the way?"
"Trace the line...please, trace it..."
...how many seconds you hold your breath...
"Air's thinning...they must hold the tech level..."
...because you'll never die alone, without a fight...
"That was close. Let's go helmet hunting..."
"This is his ship and he doesn't want to be found..."
...and there is treasure in the _Jumstark's_ hold...
"That clever bisto. Pass these down the line! Let's see if we can break the odds down by surprising them..."
Just hold on a little longer...
"They're willing to take "no" for an answer..."
"They'll withdraw. Fire on the inserker when her cisted field falls off and manouver in to the _Jumstark_. Prepare to board immediately to recover and aid any survivors..."
...and get out of there fast...
"I'm not leaving my skriker aboard. Come with me?"
"And what if they've rigged her?" "Just make it quick..."
...before you have all the time in another world...
"Damage you! Straight to hellions port..."

A
Centriiost
Universe(c)
sub-line
special
production

LLITALN GALAXY: _Fleets of the LUGA_
In The Midst - *Seeking Thee*

Some can't hide, some won't run, some shouldn't survive... 
How secure do you feel?

Genre(s): Sci-fi/Fantasy, Thriller, Mystery
Content Rating: PG-13/Mature
Cast Count: 10+
Hype Synopsis: A LUGARF "captadmiral", warned by his Vigilite contact that a security breech has an E-G freelance assassination contract out on him, chooses to remain on the line and aboard his ship. Growing nervous at the possibilities as his ships crew undergoes standard relief reassignments, he arranges with a technical officer he trusts to disappear into the corridors of the ship and remain in command remotely. Late one night he is caught up by a young fema ordnance crewer new to his ship and allows himself to be pulled into the quarters she shares with three other fema crewers. Settling in nicely with the first making eyes at him and the others interested in him or his recent length of absence from command on the brid, he makes their quarters his retreat and they choose to become his undercover security team. Shortly, however, the situation deteriorates as sabotage compromises the ship in a heated line of engagement against the ordered Minao fleet, to the extent that a formation of enemy ships is able to encroach, disable, flank and breech, inserting a party of boarders. Interpreting the initial sabotage as an extreme bid by the assassin to flush him out of hiding and onto the brid, the captadmiral coordinates the boarding resistance with his brid officers while holding his cover as long as he feels secure. "The girls" decide between themselves what is going on and, having abandoned their action stations to join in defending the ship against the steadily progressing boarders, they fade away from the action to locate and protect their captain or otherwise to identify and neutralize the internal threat against him. Making contact with the technician handling their captain's routed communiques, they alert the brid officers to the situation and get the hunt on, both for he and the assassin. Problems are, the boarders, the progressively inhibitive power failures and the simple fact that the captain has the authority aboard his own ship to go anywhere without being logged in...you can't find what isn't in the system. Intruders, cargo, personnel, light...escape...


----------

